# WTB: Schwinn Panther parts. Tank, seat, chainguard, rocket ray



## jpromo (Oct 28, 2012)

Hello all. I picked up a Panther project at Memory Lane and need some correct parts.. all the good ones. Looking for original paint parts only, any condition considered but 5-8 would be prime. It's either a '52 or '53.

I need a black and chrome straight-bar tank. Black and orange guard. Original seat. Not sure what the correct seat is but probably a Mesinger with the Schwinn tab on the back? Also a black Rocket Ray. I have some goodies for trade collateral or, cash, of course. The original paint blue guard and the Phantom seat is up for grabs but I'd like to latch onto a correct seat before I pass that along as I don't have any others that are very appropriate.


----------



## jpromo (Oct 31, 2012)

Power's been out. Shameless bump!


----------



## jpromo (Nov 3, 2012)

Bump! Money is primed and ready in paypal.. it's feeling awful unloved in there


----------



## ace (Nov 3, 2012)

*Messinger seat*









Click on pics to enlarge. Messinger tab on rear. Cover split on one edge. $110 shipped. Paypal gift or USPS money order.


----------



## jpromo (Nov 3, 2012)

Ah, man that's a nice seat but I don't think the red cover would really work with the bike. Thank you for the response though!


----------



## jpromo (Nov 21, 2012)

A Phantom chainguard would work too, especially if the decal has rubbed off


----------



## jpromo (Jan 15, 2013)

Alright, I'll bring this back from the dead since spring will be here before.. well.. it'll still be a while. But I should get some projects together for the big thaw.

I have acquired a correct seat for this bike. I'm watching a chainguard on ebay. So, assuming I win that auction, I will need a black rocket ray and tank. Also I'm looking for one Carlisle stud W/W. I know it's newer than the bike but I like the look of the one on there. For this, I have tons of tires I'd be willing to trade, singles or pairs. Have stuff for trade for anything really. Just ask. Money paid also. Thanks!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jan 15, 2013)

ace said:


> View attachment 72020View attachment 72021View attachment 72022
> 
> Click on pics to enlarge. Messinger tab on rear. Cover split on one edge. $110 shipped. Paypal gift or USPS money order.




That seat would look good on a Red phantom !!!


----------



## jpromo (Feb 17, 2013)

Acquired a chainguard so now my need list has been reduced to an original tank, black rocket ray (standard or correct chrome-trimmed Panther ray would be fine), and a single Carlisle stud W/W. I have things for trade. A handful of single tires, pairs, wheels, hubs, cranksets, bearing sets, accessories, all varieties of numerous smalls--ask away. Cash ready too!


----------

